# [Browsers] prevent redirect



## Beeblebrox (Nov 5, 2013)

I have this website url that I would like to access, but it keeps redirecting me to the local site (sub-domain + country code) because I assume the server's Geo_IP module works nicely.

What I want is to access the pages on the server that are not subject to Geo_IP restrictions.

My answer to this would normally be to use a proxy, but I wonder whether there is a simpler solution. I use a Mozilla browser with the NoScript add-on, which has no effect on this problem because it does not mask the originating IP.

I may have answered my own question, but I would like to make sure that proxying is the only viable solution.


----------



## johnblue (Nov 6, 2013)

Either a proxy or a vpn service are your only options.


----------



## youngunix (Nov 6, 2013)

Since you are using www/firefox, try one of these addons.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 8, 2013)

@youngunix: The concept is nice, but almost all the add-ons in that category are old and incompatible or only work partially.
Several particular sites I have tried the add-ons with, rendered the redirect prevent add-on useless.
I suppose it really depends on how rigorous the website's http server is setup and defined.


----------



## youngunix (Nov 9, 2013)

As of the latest www/firefox version, those addons are useless like you said. It is sad to see them becoming stale since their developers can't keep up with the rapid changes that mozilla loads into the browser.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 9, 2013)

youngunix said:
			
		

> their developers can't keep up with the rapid changes that mozilla loads into the browser.



You mean "*don't* keep up". In most of the cases I've seen, it's a simple matter of just changing the version number. In others, the developer has abandoned or otherwise does not keep up with it. 

Firefox is not updating any faster than Chrome or Opera. And rapid updates are a good thing as the web is rapidly updating itself.

Now, as far as redirects go, this can and does happen on the server side, too, and you can't do anything about that.


----------

